# Inventur-Liste in Excel erstellen



## satori (5. September 2008)

Hallo Leute.
Ich möchte in Excel eine Inventar Liste erstellen.
Da ich in einem Call-Center für die Technik verantwortlich bin, und wir an die Mitarbeiten, Weichen, Headsets, Adapater etc. ausgeben, wird es immer schwieriger den Überblick zu erhalten. Aus diesem Grund wäre eine Excel Inventar-Liste ein Segen.

Solltet ihr andere ideen haben, freeware z.B oder relativ günstige Software könnt ihr mir dies auch sehr gerne mitteilen.

Ich hoffe IHR könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Leola13 (5. September 2008)

Hai,

je nach Umfang des ganzes, könnte man es auch mit einer Datenbank machen.
.. aber ich denk eine Excelliste sollte reichen. Nur überleg dir vorher einen vernünftigen Aufbau.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Zvoni (5. September 2008)

Unter normalen Umständen würde ich auch eher zu einer Datenbank tendieren, aber je nach Aufwand könnte das auch ein Overkill sein. Auf jeden Fall sollte man in diesem Fall das Stichwort "1:n"-Beziehung nennen (1 Mitarbeiter kann n Geräte ausgehändigt bekommen haben)

Vom Prinzip kann man es auch in Excel machen:
2 Tabellenblätter
Blatt 1: Mitarbeiter
Blatt 2: Geräteinventar

Wenn dann noch jemand etwas bewandt in VBA ist, kann man ein bequemes Dialogfeld aufbauen, wo z.B. 2 Listboxen drauf sind, links die Mitarbeiter, und rechts, nachdem in der MitarbeiterListe auf einen Mitarbeiter geclickt wurde, alle Geräte aufgelistet werden, welche an den ausgewählten Mitarbeiter ausgegeben wurde. Optional noch eine dritte Listbox, welche komplementär zur zweiten ist, also alle Geräte aufzeigt, welche noch keinem Mitarbeiter zugeordnet ist.


----------

